# IBH Net link S7 Problem mit Vista



## lsr (17 Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein Problem mit der Treibersoftware von IBH Netlink S7 auf einem Vista Ultimate Rechner. Die Installation verlief reibungslos, auch die Konfiguration ging ohne Probleme. Doch wenn in beim PG/PCSchnittstelle einrichten die IBH Net(MPI) anwähle und die Station auswählen soll, erscheint ein Fehlerfenster, dass ich keine Administratorreche besitze und ich mich mit Administratorrechten anmelden soll. Doch ich bin als Administratorrechte angemeldet. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2010)

Vista verhält sich gelegentlich auch mit Adminrechten so, als ob Du keine hast. Das Popup-Fenster für das fortsetzen von Systemeinstellungen sollte Dir eigendlich bekannt sein. Du mußt das Prog mit "Ausführen als Administrator" starten. Dieses Verhalten lässt sich aber auch irgendwo abstellen. Wenn ich ein Vista habe schau ich heute abend/nacht mal nach. Google sollte aber auch behilflich sein.
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2010)

Hab selbst schnell mal "gegoogelt" : http://www.hann3mann.de/web-artikel/anzeige/administrator-in-windows-vista-freischalten/

Thomas


----------

